# New 240 Gallon Victoria Tank



## Celtex (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,

I´m going to set up a 240 gallon tank in January, and wondered if anyone had a idea of fishcomposition in my tank.
I have never had victorians before, Only Tanganyikas.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I can propose yu two types of combos
one, being rock reef community tank with( try to put 8 individuals of each species with more females than males)
Mbipia lutea Makobe algae eater
Neochromius omnicaruleus Makobe algae eater
Pundamilia macrocephala Python sponge/insect eater
Neochromis rufocaudalis Saa Nane algae eater
P.nyererei makobe or P.sp"red head" Zue insectivore
H.sauvagei Mwanza north insect eater
H.chilotes Zue insect eater
H.sp"Hippo point salmon" snail extractor
Pyxichromis orthostoma(this one is from lake Kyoga but it can play the role of predator and has an unique head shape)
the second tank being more oriented to shoal living fishes
H.paropius benthic detritus feeder
H.piceatus zooplancton feeder
H;sp"tipped blue" zooplancton feeder
Astatoreochromis alluaudi snails crusher
H.sp"fire red" insectivore
H;sp"kenya gold" snail extractor
if yu need more ideas; let me know


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

How about the schooling Yssichromis?


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

if you choose these you will have to avoid the mbipia,
Yssichromis ,
sp.'matumbi hunter',
Enterochromis paropius 
Paralabidochromis sauvagei (Mwanza Gulf)
Astatoreochromis alluaudi
chilotes

would make an interesting community :thumb:

I keep a 180 g , you will be surprised how big they grow


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have not found the Yssichromis to be available at this time in the US...maybe more available in other countries?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

I think H.piceatus is in the states, H.pyrrocephalus too, paropius and matumbi too but obviously it'll take time and patience, I know Greg Steeves had this species or some of them. It's easier to build a rocky reefs comunity of mbipis because they are more available for sure.
xris


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

my piceatus will not give me a fertile spawn. I have had 10 clutches with no fry. looking for a new male to add to the group as i only have one right now.

I think a large group of the open water fish would be an awesome sight. matumbi hutners would be nice too.


----------

